# Pot de retour



## kathy h (13 Juin 2009)

Bonjour

Puisque à peine revenue sur Macgé que j'avais déserté depuis au moins 2 ans je me suis fait effacer mes messages ( dans les piliers de bar) et bien j'ouvre un nouveau fil qui j'espère ne sera pas effacé également.

je pensais qu'en tant qu'ancienne "pilier de bar" j'avais posté au bon endroit.. 

Donc me voilà de retour et j'aimerais organiser avec mes anciens ( et les nouveaux qui en ont envie) un pot de retour ou un dîner de retour comme au bon vieux temps.

qui est partant ? 

Fab Fab ? macinside? bompi? daffyb?fredtravers? golf? lemmy?Stargaze? valoriel et tous les autres (ma mémoire flanche, c'est l'âge )

En attendant un pot réel et bien je vous offre un pot virtuel ici même,  alors à la vôtre les amis, le bar est ouvert 

Alors qui est encore en vie ? je pose cette question car j'ai vraiment failli perdre la mienne et ça fait du bien d'être encore vivante


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2009)

Rebienvenue mais il est un peu tôt pour boire un pot alors je t'offre ceci :







Amicalement


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juin 2009)

@ Corentin

tss... influencé par des beuveries anciennes?

pot ca peut aussi etre une cafetiere!!
theire - pot de sokolat tout chaud  


@ kathy
- très bonne idée , ca fait un bail ( 3-6 9?)
ou encore la formule 
pot + bouffe + re-pot
( tu sais genre Stargazer qui se dit il faut que je REteste ce Daiquiri...)


----------



## boodou (13 Juin 2009)

Welcome back kathy h  



kathy h a dit:


> Fab Fab ? macinside? bompi? daffyb?fredtravers? golf? lemmy?Stargaze? valoriel et tous les autres



 sont plus là.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juin 2009)

ouais , à la trappe ces croulants

 place aux nouveaux 
Frais , enthousiastes, fretillants naifs acceptant   des conditions de "stage" qui ferait hurler n'importe quel juge des prud'hommes 
( le mode travailler plus pour gagner rien)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Juin 2009)

boodou a dit:


> &#8230; sont plus là.



C'est toujours les meilleurs qui s'en vont...


----------



## Nephou (13 Juin 2009)

kathy h a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Puisque à peine revenue sur Macgé que j'avais déserté depuis au moins 2 ans je me suis fait effacer mes messages ( dans les piliers de bar) et bien j'ouvre un nouveau fil qui j'espère ne sera pas effacé également.



:mouais: je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit la manière façon de sen assurer


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Juin 2009)

kathy h a dit:


> ...
> Donc me voilà de retour et j'aimerais organiser avec mes anciens ( et les nouveaux qui en ont envie) un pot de retour ou un dîner de retour comme au bon vieux temps.
> 
> qui est partant ?
> ...



moi j'suis un peu charette en ce moment, je viendrais juste pour la partouze donc...


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Juin 2009)

Pareil pour moi.


Bisou, kathy.


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Juin 2009)

Pour Golf et lemmy... ça va être plus dur...

Eventuellement j'ai un peu de HUman Fly qui doit me rester... plus très frais, mais au moins aussi... euh.... aussi... enfin... bon... 

Sinon on a un peu de jeune dépressif... c'est pas mal ça... des qui se prennent le cul en photo, des qui écrivent de longues lettres enflammées et remplies d'une tristesse que seule l'adolescence ou la mort violente d'un chanteur de ARINDBI, ne peut procurer...

Sinon, ben... tant pis.

Moi je pourrai pas venir, j'ai piscine.


----------



## Killer-Breakeur (13 Juin 2009)

Si ya du chocolat chaud, je suis partant :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (13 Juin 2009)

et bien ça a bien changé ici depuis mon départ 




pascalformac a dit:


> @ kathy
> - très bonne idée , ca fait un bail ( 3-6 9?)
> ou encore la formule
> pot + bouffe + re-pot
> ( tu sais genre Stargazer qui se dit il faut que je REteste ce Daiquiri...)



-Stargazer est toujours ici alors ?

-Bonjour sonnyboy, ce pseudo ne m'est pas inconnu

- Bonjour à tous, je vois qu'il reste pas mal de vieux, euh pardon, je veux dire "ancien"


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juin 2009)

kathy h a dit:


> -Stargazer est toujours ici alors ?


hummm

disons qu'il est toujours  présent aux beuveries
pardon, réunions de rencontre -travail macg

comment est il au courant???
hein?


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Juin 2009)

kathy h a dit:


> et bien ça a bien changé ici depuis mon départ




En tout cas, pascalformac est toujours aussi incompréhensible, ça ça ne change pas.

Quelquepart c'est rassurant...


----------



## boodou (13 Juin 2009)

kathy h a dit:


> et bien ça a bien changé ici &#8230;



parles-en à Backcat &#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Juin 2009)

Hips...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> la manière façon


 
Hum.
D'habitude, on se torche _pendant_ le pot.

Mais on peut se torcher avant, tu as rasion.
Hé hé.


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Juin 2009)

kathy h a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Puisque à peine revenue sur Macgé que j'avais déserté depuis au moins 2 ans je me suis fait effacer mes messages ( dans les piliers de bar) et bien j'ouvre un nouveau fil qui j'espère ne sera pas effacé également.
> 
> je pensais qu'en tant qu'ancienne "pilier de bar" j'avais posté au bon endroit..



Et non.

Pour le savoir, il aurait suffi de lire un peu plus que le titre du fil. (genre le premier post, quoi...)


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Juin 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Et non.
> 
> Pour le savoir, il aurait suffi de lire un peu plus que le titre du fil. (genre le premier post, quoi...)



Quelle raclure ce bobby...


----------



## MacEntouziast (15 Juin 2009)

Salut à toi Kathy,
moi aussi, j'ai un peu délaissé depuis ton départ le forum !!

au passage,  à Patoch !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2009)

ça me rappelle une chronique dans je ne sais plus quel journal people qui me raconte que untel dont je n'ai jamais entendu parler mais qui fut célèbre (si, si, c'était il y a longtemps, t'as dû oublier) est aujourd'hui reconverti en agent d'assurance et qu'il est hyper heureux dans sa nouvelle vie réelle loin des paillettes et de l'hypocrisie.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Juin 2009)

Je vois de la lumière&#8230; oups, excusez-moi, j'ai du me tromper d'adresse.


----------



## Nephou (15 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Hum.
> D'habitude, on se torche _pendant_ le pot.
> 
> Mais on peut se torcher avant, tu as rasion.
> Hé hé.



hips ! 
ben si jai rasion (ration ?) tout va bien

burp !


----------



## Amok (15 Juin 2009)

kathy h a dit:


> et bien ça a bien changé ici depuis mon départ
> Bonjour sonnyboy, ce pseudo ne m'est pas inconnu



Lui est resté le même : ne lui tourne jamais le dos !


----------



## golf (15 Juin 2009)

Hello kathy  




sonnyboy a dit:


> Pour Golf et lemmy... ça va être plus dur...



Mais non, faut pas rêver, ils sont toujours là  



boodou a dit:


> sont plus là.



Tsss...



pascalformac a dit:


> ouais , à la trappe ces croulants



Question de temps  



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est toujours les meilleurs qui s'en vont...



Un sage  


Oui kathy, date est prise pour une bouffe  




... et le lundi après-midi les canards étaient toujours vivants !​


----------



## Bassman (15 Juin 2009)

Ah. Flûte.


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Juin 2009)

golf a dit:


> Hello kathy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je décide si tu es là ou pas.

Et même sans ma toute puissance, tu n'existes pas.

Suivant !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h01 ----------




golf a dit:


> un sage



Il te fait caca dessus lui aussi... no problemo...


----------



## golf (15 Juin 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Je décide si tu es là ou pas.
> 
> Et même sans ma toute puissance, tu n'existes pas.
> 
> Suivant !!!



Onanisme, quand tu nous tiens...  



sonnyboy a dit:


> Il te fait caca dessus lui aussi... no problemo...



Il ne peut pas, lui, contrairement à toi, il est descendu du cocotier


----------



## Nephou (15 Juin 2009)

Bon, Pif et Hercule, on arrête là merci&#8230;


----------



## krystof (16 Juin 2009)

C'est vrai ça, faut toujours le rappeler à l'ordre Hercule.

Sinon, comment veut-il qu'on...


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Juin 2009)

... l'écoute, bien sûr..


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2009)

krystof a dit:


> C'est vrai ça, faut toujours le rappeler à l'ordre Hercule.
> 
> Sinon, comment veut-il qu'on...



Il est vrai, mais quand c'est nephou ça marche pas... jamais... ça devrait se voir au bout d'un moment...

C'est pas rarement hein, c'est jamais !!!

QU'on soit bien d'accord...


----------



## jpmiss (16 Juin 2009)

Elle avait pas posté des photos un peu cochonnes katty h avant de devenir bouddhiste?
Ou alors je confond...:rateau:


----------



## krystof (16 Juin 2009)

Qui ?

Ah, non, merde, ça marche pas là...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Elle avait pas posté des photos un peu cochonnes katty h avant de devenir bouddhiste?


 
je ne suis pas très fort en bouddhisme, je me demandais : est-ce que l'un est forcément exclusif de l'autre ?


----------



## jpmiss (16 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> je ne suis pas très fort en bouddhisme, je me demandais : est-ce que l'un est forcément exclusif de l'autre ?


Je sais pas faut demander à l'écrieur.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2009)

Oh merde !
Et je parie qu'il n'y a même pas un calembour idiot dans son texte...

Sinon, je préfère une moue boudeuse à une miss bouddhisme, mais on s'en fout un peu, c'était juste pour faire un calemembour idiot.


----------



## boodou (16 Juin 2009)

bouddhisme noir ou bouddhisme blanc ? :mouais: 


(ok, ok, je sors  )


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Elle avait pas posté des photos un peu cochonnes katty h



Elles l'ont toutes fait..


----------



## MacEntouziast (17 Juin 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Elles l'ont toutes fait..


 
les archives sont déclassifiées ??


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2009)

boodou a dit:


> parles-en à Backcat &#8230;


Laissez moi en dehors de tout ça s'il vous plaît. J'ai rien à voir avec 90% des gens cités et des réunions dont il est question. Si le forum a bonifié sur un seul point, c'est bien sur la disparition de ces bouffes du mou. Ah.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h28 ----------




golf a dit:


> Hello kathy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nom d'une bite ! J'ai encore une fois parlé trop vite

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h29 ----------




Nephou a dit:


> Bon, Pif et Hercule, on arrête là merci&#8230;


Mouhahahahahaha  

C'est lequel Pif ?


----------



## boodou (17 Juin 2009)

t'en a mis du temps à réagir ...


----------



## kathy h (17 Juin 2009)

golf a dit:


> Hello kathy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Génial  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h04 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> Elle avait pas posté des photos un peu cochonnes katty h avant de devenir bouddhiste?
> Ou alors je confond...:rateau:



mais non pas "cochonne" mais sexy, c'est très différent.

Et oui je ne pose plus et je ne fait plus de photos non plus... maintenant je médite


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juin 2009)

C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait.
Je me désabonne de ce fil.


----------



## krystof (17 Juin 2009)

kathy h a dit:


> mais non pas "cochonne" mais sexy, c'est très différent.



Tu peux développer... C'est quoi la différence ?


----------



## gKatarn (17 Juin 2009)

çà doit être hors charte


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Juin 2009)

MacEntouziast a dit:


> les archives sont déclassifiées ??



Non, mais elles n'ont aucun intérêt.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2009)

boodou a dit:


> t'en a mis du temps à réagir ...


Non. Au contraire. J'ai réagi très vite, comme d'hab. C'est juste que j'ai mieux à foutre que de continuer à venir lire les conneries qui s'entassent ici, et que je commence à réellement me foutre de ce que ce forum devient


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2009)

kathy h a dit:


> Et oui je ne pose plus et je ne fait plus de photos non plus... maintenant je médite


 
Ouais, mais on n'a pas de fil "Postez Vos Plus Belles Méditations".
Alors ça va pas.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2009)

Dieu nous en garde !! :affraid:


----------



## Bassman (18 Juin 2009)

faudrait en ouvrir un.


Nan j'ai rien dit.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2009)

Ca dépend.
Si tu médites en vacances, genre sur la plage avec les mômes, par exemple.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2009)

Ouais, mais là, du coup, c'est encore la course à l'armement ! Faut investir dans des sténopés, tout ça&#8230;

Non non. On ne l'ouvre pas.

D'ailleurs, ça serait même bien qu'on la ferme&#8230;


----------



## boodou (18 Juin 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Non. Au contraire. J'ai réagi très vite, comme d'hab. C'est juste que j'ai mieux à foutre que de continuer à venir lire les conneries qui s'entassent ici, et que je commence à réellement me foutre de ce que ce forum devient



_"Du bon usage du smiley et autres conseils"_, par Sir BackCat aux Editions Idoines .


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juin 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Non. Au contraire. J'ai réagi très vite, comme d'hab. C'est juste que j'ai mieux à foutre que de continuer à venir lire les conneries qui s'entassent ici, et que je commence à réellement me foutre de ce que ce forum devient



Et bien... on dirait pas...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2009)

C'est rien par rapport à ce que c'était&#8230; je suis sur la bonne voie


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juin 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> C'est rien par rapport à ce que c'était je suis sur la bonne voie



ça m'épatera toujours moi... qu'on puisse attacher la moindre importance à ce monticule de nases... si représentatif de la vraie société sur laquelle je défèque copieusement et avec une frénésie non dissimulée depuis de très nombreuses années...

mais bon...

chacun voit midi à sa porte...

moi... je chiais le jour, je chiais la nuit, je chiais partout, je chiais toujours...

et vous, vous aimez ça la merde... vous faites ça pour votre plaisir !!!


----------



## MacEntouziast (19 Juin 2009)

Mouarffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2009)

Faut manger du riz.


----------



## boodou (20 Juin 2009)

Pour Sonny, un livre pour enfant indémodable  :

[YOUTUBE]eCXZ4Ovfac8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juin 2009)

Ne surtout pas se croire obligé de me répondre... et ne surtout pas se considérer comme mon ami.

Je n'ai pas d'ami.

OK, gros nase ?


----------



## boodou (20 Juin 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Ne surtout pas se croire obligé de me répondre... et ne surtout pas se considérer comme mon ami.
> 
> Je n'ai pas d'ami.
> 
> OK, gros nase ?



Ne surtout pas prendre tes rêves pour des réalités, le mot "ami" n'apparaît nulle part non ? 
J'ai des amis dans la vraie vie, pas besoin d'en trouver ici, merci ...


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Juin 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Ne surtout pas se croire obligé de me répondre... et ne surtout pas se considérer comme mon ami.
> 
> Je n'ai pas d'ami.
> 
> OK, gros nase ?



Pourquoi ?
C'est bien les amis 
Surtout quand ils sont à 10 000km 

Et hop, un smiley pour te dérider


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2009)

boodou a dit:


> enfant indémodable



Étrange concept.
Tous ceux que j'ai connu ont fini par passer de mode comme enfant - ils ont grandis.


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Juin 2009)

Pas sûr 

Certains sont restés tout petits


----------



## kathy h (26 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ca dépend.
> Si tu médites en vacances, genre sur la plage avec les mômes, par exemple.



je déteste les vacances en été et je n'ai pas d'enfant

ne vous en déplaise je médite tous les jours de 6 à 7 h du matin et tous les soirs 1heure également


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Juin 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Ne surtout pas prendre tes rêves pour des réalités, le mot "ami" n'apparaît nulle part non ?
> J'ai des amis dans la vraie vie, pas besoin d'en trouver ici, merci ...



Ta gueule !


----------



## boodou (26 Juin 2009)

:sleep:


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Juin 2009)

Voilà... très bien...

Tu vois tout le monde apprécie...


----------

